# Georges of the Jungle



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Rate/Hate/Masterbate.










:thumb02:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I like the bacgkround but where's the Jungle at?


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

i cant see it


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> I like the bacgkround but where's the Jungle at?


Just a play on his name.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow those are sweet, its cool how you can get them to change.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Ortiz boy said:


> Wow those are sweet, its cool how you can get them to change.


Nice job, brother. :thumb02:


----------



## obscura1560 (Jul 15, 2007)

The backgrounds great and the text fits well I think.

TIP: For your pixel text, set it to 8pt size and change the anti-alias to None.


----------

